# Cool Red Mead Ladies' Crusader



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 26, 2022)

Not mine, on FB Marketplace, a bit pricy at the moment:






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2022)

Unusual color for a Mead and has some goodie but I agree the asking price is a little over right now. Does look like it would clean up pretty good though. Almost look like C-Mod fenders? V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 26, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Not mine, on FB Marketplace, a bit pricy at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what dos it say on the tank.. i can't make it out.... schwinn bike right ???


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 26, 2022)

Crusader


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 26, 2022)

The work may be in convincing the seller that it is not a 1922 bike!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 30, 2022)

She reposted it last night. Now the work is trying to convince her that raising the price on an already overpriced bike won’t help sell it. It’s a shame because this bike could be saved if priced fairly.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 30, 2022)

WTF gets in to people?!   🙄  🤪  This reminds me of the guy who had the CWC American Beauty in Pennsylvania.


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 30, 2022)

If it was a boys bike would it be worth that much???


----------



## Kato (Mar 30, 2022)

This Listing Isn't Available Anymore
It may have been sold or expired. Take a look at these other items below.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 30, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> If it was a boys bike would it be worth that much???



Yes, in that condition with its tank.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 30, 2022)

Kato said:


> This Listing Isn't Available Anymore
> It may have been sold or expired. Take a look at these other items below.



The old ($1400) post is gone. I forgot to post the link to the new ad.




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 30, 2022)

Has anyone ever seen a boys bike in this combination?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 30, 2022)

Now she says she had it “appraised”…🙈🙈🙈   That’s the kiss of death.


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 30, 2022)

I wonder who they found to appraise it, and what their comps were?


----------



## Hastings (Mar 30, 2022)

I think they used the same guy to appraise the rest of their items for sale. Apparently I  just got blocked asking if she would throw in the couch if I bought the bike.


----------



## vincev (Mar 30, 2022)

Hastings said:


> I think they used the same guy to appraise the rest of their items for sale. Apparently I  just got blocked asking if she would throw in the couch if I bought the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1597993



A person really must need a couch to buy that,cant picture laying on that to watch tv.lol


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2022)

i pulled the pics to archive:













Copy/Paste is Free.







Here's "Prrooofff" 1922 😂


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 2, 2022)

That's a hanger if ever I've seen one.... Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------

